# Cleveland Herf - Thursday Feb 15th



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

We'll be herfing again at Nicky's this evening starting at 7.
Stop by for a smoke, a beer, and some seriously fattening food!

*Nicky's Cafe* 5994 State Rd, Parma, OH 44134-2867 (exiting from I-480 on State rd...Its only a few miles from the exit)

*Who's coming?*
Trogdor
JPH


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Fun times!!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bump ...buta bump.. bump ..bump ..bum


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

how long are you guys usually there?


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Commander Quan said:


> how long are you guys usually there?


7pm till (10,11 or 12) all depends... but I'll probably stay until 10:30 or 11 since I have class at 9am tomorrow.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

as tempting as this is I'll probably have to pass tonight. I teach till 8:30 leave work at 9ish drive >1 hour but some week I WILL meet you guys


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

this is tempting...........


----------



## Bruisedawg (Jul 8, 2006)

Can't make it tonight guys. Been working part time doing security for a Bone, Thugs and Harmony video they are shooting on the east side. :s Probably be good for next week. Jeremy, I'll hook up with you before that for our exchange. Later guys.
Bob


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Bruisedawg said:


> Can't make it tonight guys. Been working part time doing security for a Bone, Thugs and Harmony video they are shooting on the east side. :s Probably be good for next week. Jeremy, I'll hook up with you before that for our exchange. Later guys.
> Bob


Can you get me an autograph/pic or just the autograph....?? I love Bone Thugs..

I'm serious btw..... 

sorry you can't make it!


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

won't be able to make it this time-just saw the post & hafta go do bids tonite for work-maybe next time

hey quan-maybe next time we can car pool up together & get started early!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The weeknights are never good for me I will never get their any sooner than 10 pm


----------



## MBMilliren (Jan 29, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Wish I could make it out there tonight.....didn't know about it until just now! Not 1 hour ago was I sitting in Cousin's Cigar on Euclid enjoying a Padron Londres Maduro....great little smoke. Anyways, being a noob, one cigar a day is about all I can handle. I hope I can make it to the next herf so I can meet some of my fellow BOTL's and SOTL's. Keep me posted.

Matt


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Definitely a great time tonight...we cut it a bit short but smoked some good stogies... I had a '95 Upmann aromaticos #2 after bearing through the first 1/3...the final 2/3 was very tasty and smooth. Also Coach ended up sowing up...really cool guy and he hooked Trogdor and I up with a '89 Partagas charlotte ....I fired it up.....DAMN.....I almost regret not saving it for a special occasion...it was really really good....like '97 PC good IMO...Thanks!

Beverages: I drank a few vodka tonics than a double shot of scotch on the rocks...tasty....

Food: ~10 Potato pancakes (with sour cream....and oh yeah Klugs ...apple sauce without asking!!...mmmm.... , 18 Potato pirogies, and a LG plate of french fries. As always the food was amazing...

Attendees: Me, Trogdor, and Coach .... Great conversations...great time! Thanks guys! 

I think Marc has to skip next week...and I'm not sure if I can go either yet..but I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

JPH summed it up - a good night out!

-Marc


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

applesauce without asking!

I saw them at Summerfest last year  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

sounds like good times - someday i'll need to make that drive.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

DonWeb said:


> applesauce without asking!
> 
> I saw them at Summerfest last year
> 
> Tony were they opening for Yanni Boy's band Wylde Stallions?


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

it was a fun time last night and a pleasure to meet two more c-town smokers.


----------

